# Evie's First Show & Other Random Photos!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Evie attended her first show at the weekend. By "attended" I mean she came along with us and slept in her crate in the car (im paranoid about leaving her at home alone for more than an hour  ) and then her daddy won the Toy Group, so she came in to watch the last of the judging  But, obviously she would have gone Best in Show had she been entered 




























And other random photos...!!

Meeting her dad for the first time since she was about 4 weeks old!



















And her Uncle Rio who is now 7 months 



















(they are all phone pics so excuse the poor quality!)


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww just look at her :001_wub: she looks like she went in disguise to the show, obviously didn't want to steal the show.

All pics are lovely, you must be proud of all your furbabies


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Evie is so cute.. I bet she is a little devil really though..


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awww just look at her :001_wub: she looks like she went in disguise to the show, obviously didn't want to steal the show.
> 
> All pics are lovely, you must be proud of all your furbabies


It was bloomin' freezing in the big old halls  Poor baby is very delicate and fragile and needs to be safe and snuggly at all times  Though, she did square up to a dogue de bordeaux when i took her out for a pee :001_unsure:



momentofmadness said:


> Evie is so cute.. I bet she is a little devil really though..


She is a horror


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> It was bloomin' freezing in the big old halls  Poor baby is very delicate and fragile and needs to be safe and snuggly at all times  *Though, she did square up to a dogue de bordeaux when i took her out for a pee *:001_unsure:


I bet that was a funny sight :lol:


----------



## Animal mad house (May 5, 2011)

Aww so tiny! You have beautiful dogs :thumbup1:


----------

